# California axes self-driving car rule limiting liability for crashes



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

*California axes self-driving car rule limiting liability for crashes *
Sub-par maintenance won't let automakers off the hook.

https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/02/california-axes-self-driving-car-rule-limiting-liability

Jon Fingas, @jonfingas
12.02.17 in Transportation

California has been happy to tweak the rules to get more self-driving cars on the road, but it still has its limits. The state's DMV has eliminated a planned rule (suggested by GM) that would have let companies avoid liability for an autonomous vehicle crash if the machine hadn't been maintained to manufacturer specs. In other words, they could have been let off the hook if your car's sensors were muddy, even if an accident was really due to bad code.

The DMV ditched the idea after reading comments objecting to the potential rule. The comment period ends December 15th, and the completed regulations should take effect sometime in early 2018.

California's change of heart doesn't amount to a sudden crackdown on self-driving cars, but it does reflect an evolving approach where it's not quite so willing to give brands everything they want. This might also help settle the ongoing questions about liability in driverless car crashes. If owners are less likely to be blamed for accidents, automakers may be more cautious with development in order to avoid paying for costly mistakes.
. . .​


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Good on them. At least someone is still partially looking out for the safety of consumers. God knows the manufacturers aren't


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> *California axes self-driving car rule limiting liability for crashes *
> Sub-par maintenance won't let automakers off the hook.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/02/california-axes-self-driving-car-rule-limiting-liability
> ...


Commies


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Why would GM care about potential liability in crashes. These machines are perfect in every way and will never fail.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> Why would GM care about potential liability in crashes. These machines are perfect in every way and will never fail.


If you drive on bald tires in the snow and crash into a Starbucks, is it Goodyear's fault?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> If you drive on bald tires in the snow and crash into a Starbucks, is it Goodyear's fault?


If you knew my lawyer you wouldn't ask such a silly question.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> If you knew my lawyer you wouldn't ask such a silly question.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Commies









tomatopaste said:


> If you drive on bald tires in the snow and crash into a Starbucks, is it Goodyear's fault?


If your taillight goes out, and the car turns left in front of a school bus due to a software error, is it your fault?

If the RADAR, cameras, and LIDAR are snow blind and the car wipes out a fence, is it your fault because you are 15 miles overdue for an oil change?



Gung-Ho said:


> If you knew my lawyer you wouldn't ask such a silly question.


Best legal advice I ever heard: "Never sue poor people. Even if you win, you lose."


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> If your taillight goes out, and the car turns left in front of a school bus due to a software error, is it your fault?
> 
> If the RADAR, cameras, and LIDAR are snow blind and the car wipes out a fence, is it your fault because you are 15 miles overdue for an oil change?


This is one reason most people won't own cars. Not worth the hassle. Just like most people don't own cows, it's; cheaper, less hassle and safer to just go buy milk.

However some people will still choose to own their own car as a status symbol. If these people operate the self driving car on bald tires in the snow and it crashes into a Starbucks, then that's on them.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Some ones channeling RamnFranz. Self driving cars is not going to happen for a long long time.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> This is one reason most people won't own cars. Not worth the hassle. Just like most people don't own cows, it's; cheaper, less hassle and safer to just go buy milk.


My girlfriend and I want to eventually get a little place in the country and raise some dairy goats to make our own cheese. Sure, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to buy the cheese, and I am pretty sure the first couple few batches will be lousy, but the reward of doing it ourselves when it works will be incredible. Maybe, hopefully, as you get older, you may discover the joys to doing things for yourself, and not of relying on others (be they human or machine) to do everything for you.



tomatopaste said:


> However some people will still choose to own their own car as a status symbol. If these people operate the self driving car on bald tires in the snow and it crashes into a Starbucks, then that's on them.


That is not what the law is about. The law is about manufacturers finding loopholes when THEY screw up. You are deflecting.

Speaking of your deflecting, did you ever research what a Communist really is? Or are you afraid you would lose access to a nice easy slur if you did so?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> My girlfriend and I want to eventually get a little place in the country and raise some dairy goats to make our own cheese. Sure, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to buy the cheese, and I am pretty sure the first couple few batches will be lousy, but the reward of doing it ourselves when it works will be incredible. Maybe, hopefully, as you get older, you may discover the joys to doing things for yourself, and not of relying on others (be they human or machine) to do everything for you.
> 
> That is not what the law is about. The law is about manufacturers finding loopholes when THEY screw up. You are deflecting.
> 
> Speaking of your deflecting, did you ever research what a Communist really is? Or are you afraid you would lose access to a nice easy slur if you did so?


Communist is probably the only thing his bosses have allowed him to use because of the current propaganda against Russia and China.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> That is not what the law is about. The law is about manufacturers finding loopholes when THEY screw up. You are deflecting.


Spoken like a true commie.



WeirdBob said:


> My girlfriend and I want to eventually get a little place in the country and raise some dairy goats to make our own cheese. Sure, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to buy the cheese, and I am pretty sure the first couple few batches will be lousy, but the reward of doing it ourselves when it works will be incredible. Maybe, hopefully, as you get older, you may discover the joys to doing things for yourself, and not of relying on others (be they human or machine) to do everything for you.


Are you going to make your own shoes as well?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> My girlfriend and I want to eventually get a little place in the country and raise some dairy goats to make our own cheese. Sure, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to buy the cheese, and I am pretty sure the first couple few batches will be lousy, but the reward of doing it ourselves when it works will be incredible. Maybe, hopefully, as you get older, you may discover the joys to doing things for yourself, and not of relying on others (be they human or machine) to do everything for you.


WeirdBob's girlfriend: Like hell we are! I'm going to move to the boonies just so you can milk a freakin' goat for milk that tastes like shit? You're not the only ******* in town ya know.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Spoken like a true commie.


Uncle Karl Wants YOU...To Join The Red Army!



tomatopaste said:


> Are you going to make your own shoes as well?


Never thought about it before. But your idea intrigues me, and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

https://www.timberland.com/custom.html


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gotta love CA.

*California axes self-driving car rule limiting liability for crashes and no one could care less.
*
FIFY


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Gotta love CA.
> 
> *California axes self-driving car rule limiting liability for crashes and no one could care less.
> *
> FIFY


OK, I see the point. Even if the product design is defective or inadequate, the car owner should pay because Corporations > Individuals.


----------

